# Teupen Leo25 Spiderlift for sale



## nhtreeco (Jan 19, 2008)

Used Teupen Leo 25 Spiderlift for sale. 
Approx. 1100hours. 
Available: Immediately.
83ft working height

Comes with a trailer supplied to us by Teupen and made specifically for this machine. The Leo 25 is Teupen's most versital machine when it comes to comparing lateral/vertical reach to the weight of the machine. Only weighs 6500lbs so it can drive over/ be set up on septic systems and other obstacles where your bucket can't. Also we can lift it with our crane and put it into back yards and other unreachable places with ease. 
New, this particular machine is currently running approx. $160-165K with trailer. Wait time for a new machine is approx. 7-8 months due to the growing popularity of these machines and all the orders they have recieved this year alone. Teupen has always stood behind this product as long as we have had it. Their tech staff has always been available when I have had any questions. I am selling this machine and our new 2007 International bucket truck to try and dump some of the overhead in the slowing market here in the northeast. I have to sell one or the other. I am actually hoping the bucket sells before the lift so we can keep it. 

Anyway we are asking $139K/ B.O. with trailer. 

I will post pictures in a few days once I get my camera hooked up to my computer. Any questions call: (603) 305-2718.


----------



## niv (Jan 23, 2008)

definetly send out some pics


----------



## nhtreeco (Jan 27, 2008)

*teupen pics*

here are some pics


----------



## lxt (Jan 27, 2008)

Nice looking setup, shame about how the market can have you selling off in order to make profit by cutting overhead!!

what year is that machine? In their forum I have butted heads with them about certain aspects of their machines, I do like the lifts!!! where do you go for service? & do you think this service center would treat the purchaser the same?

Almost forgot what does the trailer & Lift weigh together?


Thanks

LXT.............


----------



## nhtreeco (Jan 28, 2008)

*Teupen Lift*

The lift we have goes up to 83'. The machine itself weighs 6500lbs. (which I know because I lift it with our crane all the time). The trailer is rated at 9900lbs. It was actually built as 14,900lbs and de-rated so we didn't have to have a cdl A to pull it. The factory agreed when we bought it, that they would re-rate it at 14,900lbs if we ever wanted to do so. 

The machine is a 2004. Last year we were looking at the Leo 30 (100') lift. The wait time to get one of these lifts was six months. We really wanted the lift but it just seemed like a long time to wait for one. It just so happened that when we were talking to them about the 100'er, this lift became available. Though it did not have the height of the Leo 30, it was available right away. When we got it it only had 500(+-)hrs. on it. The previous owner just didn't use it that often.

We have used it now for a year and have put about 600hrs on it. I am glad we got this machine as oppose to the 30, because the lateral reach is about the same as the leo30 and it weighs about 3000lbs. less. That means much less (usually none) lawn damage to my customers. 

As far as service, Teupen is located about an hour from us in Reading, Ma. Any time we have had a problem we have either brought our machine to them or they have come out to our place (be it our yard or a jobsite) to help us. We have never had any major problems with the machine. The machine has sensors which can read capacity and stop it from extending beyond its limits. From time to time these sensors need to be cleaned and lubed. Since we got the hang of how to troubleshoot the sensors, we haven't had to call Teupen once. 

Over the years we have dealt with all sorts of equipment people from crane dealers, to bucket truck guys, and on and on. From my experience Teupen ranks as one of my better experiences. They are pretty easy to get a hold of, good about getting back to you, and generally decent people. The only problem I have with their company is the wait time of the machines. This is not something they have complete control over so I don't totally blame them. It is however, something that is going to have to be ironed out in the future as demand keeps growing. 

I have read all the talk on these sites about them and I think it is unfair. I usually think of equipment dealers like used car salesman. Once you buy from them, you no longer exist and good luck with the servicing machine. Teupen though has never left us stranded. On the few occasions we have had to have the machine looked at, they did a good job and got to it in a timely manner. That is a lot more than most of the other equipment dealers in my area.


----------



## sharkfin12us (Feb 2, 2008)

*spider for sale*



nhtreeco said:


> Used Teupen Leo 25 Spiderlift for sale.
> Approx. 1100hours.
> Available: Immediately.
> 83ft working height
> ...



any bites selling your tuepon good luck to you


----------



## redoak64 (Feb 6, 2008)

any pics of the lift in action? the promotional dvd and literature are not exactly doing my idea of work.


----------



## lxt (Feb 7, 2008)

I think the price might be a little high, Not that it isnt worth it!!! but you can get a brandnew 23gt for what you are asking!! I know its taller but it is also heavier & wider. these types are basically a crane with a bucket attachment...very similar any way!!

Good luck on the sale!!


LXT.............


----------



## nhtreeco (Feb 19, 2008)

*Used Spiderlift*



lxt said:


> I think the price might be a little high, Not that it isnt worth it!!! but you can get a brandnew 23gt for what you are asking!! I know its taller but it is also heavier & wider. these types are basically a crane with a bucket attachment...very similar any way!!
> 
> Good luck on the sale!!
> 
> ...




LXT,

Just some thoughts....

The brand new 23GT is virtually the same price we are asking for our 25T. That is until you add $7200+/- for the trailer and another UP TO $9000 for the tree upgrades on that machine.(23gt)

Also you are applying Your standards to the 25T when even COMPARING it to the 23GT. The limited side reach on that machine(23gt) ( 23'side+/- @ 66'high) would be a deal breaker up here (NH). Our typical job is 100' pine takedowns, of which we can do about 12 +/- in a day. We try to set the Spiderlift in the middle and pop the tops off with our 65 ton Link Belt crane then go back around and pick sticks. The side reach on the 25T is up to 43' @66'high. We would be 10' too low and wouldn't even clear some of the branches on the typical tree with the 23gt. 

So in keeping with your standards I look @ the machine you talk about (23GT) as nice for pruning, cleaning gutters, and looking pretty in a brochure, but unless you are in the hedge trimming business, wholly inadequate.

By buying our machine, someone could SAVE $30,000 vs. new and could have it NOW, not Aug. or Sept. which is 4-5 months more of the season to earn money.

While I am on a roll, I read an awful lot about Lenny and Ryan and their company not being up to snuff. (Maybe people that ARE satisfied don't look for places to voice their opinions). In all our dealings with equipment dealers over the years, they are as upfront and honest as we have dealt with. We would recommend them without hesitation.(you owe me lunch Ryan).

Shawn and James


----------



## pdqdl (Oct 22, 2009)

The 23-GT has an articulating boom; much better suited for tree service than just getting you 25 meters in the sky.

It will reach horizontally through the branches to do trimming, as well as getting pretty high up for your crane picks.


----------

